
WinRAR Patched 19-Year-Old Bug That Left Millions Vulnerable - Vaari
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/21/winrar-19-year-old-bug-patched/
======
mjevans
Note, if you need to extract files you might be interested in the "pure python
3" module:

[https://pypi.org/project/acefile/](https://pypi.org/project/acefile/)

